# Stage Toaster



## jstroming (Mar 27, 2010)

I am interested in building a stage "toaster"....similar to one used in Michael Jackson's This Is It. Basically a 2'x2' deck cutout that starts 4' below the deck surface, then "pops" up a person (like a toaster) and returns to normal deck height.

I'm assuming this is usually a hydraulic system, but does anyone have any design ideas or tips? Either Hydraulic or other system....Thanks!


----------



## edmedmoped (Mar 27, 2010)

This could potentially be rather dangerous, so I'm not sure whether the forum will allow this, but I'd guess it would be hydraulic.


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 27, 2010)

This seems like this could be easier in the long run if you just bought it from someone. 

What are you planning to use it for?


----------



## jstroming (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm just exploring the possibility of using some spare staging decks in this capacity. I'll figure out a way to do it, just wondering if anyone had any experience ever building this sort of thing. Maybe some tips and pointers. I'm mostly concerned with decks realigning as there will be marley on top of the floor. I know a thin edge-extrusion is used in theatres I've hit on tour to keep down edges of marley.

EDIT: Since there's dancing on stage, I need the decks to align relatively precisely.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 28, 2010)

B and R Scenery Toaster Hydrolift

Hydraulic Lifts by B and R Scenery


----------



## shiben (Mar 29, 2010)

What Derek said. I doubt that there is any good "home-brew" solution to this, if it needs to be very precise. Heck, its enough trouble for us to get drop boxes dumping paper on the audience all at the same time using pneumatics.


----------

